# Can I add a kitten ???



## sidcowans (Jan 29, 2013)

I have a two year old (two next week) male tabby and I have an opportunity to add a young kitten to the home but I'm not sure how feasible this is.

We have a decent sized garden and our two year old spends equal time outside and inside.

Is it a complete no-no to try and introduce a kitten ? Is it dangerous for kitty ? Can a slow introduction process make it work ? Is a male kitten better than a female in this case or vice-versa ?

Looking for some objective advice here rather than one off experiences, good or bad, of which I've seen many on the internet.

Any help appreciated.


----------



## SamanthaGoosey (Jan 26, 2013)

My advice would be to get a girl if he's a male, opposite genders get along better as far as I can tell.
Take it very very slow when introducing them, expect a lot of hissing from either/both of them, don't leave them alone together.
Try using a feliway to try and calm them first maybe? Might make it go a bit smoother.
Get them separate litter trays and a place for each of them to go and feel safe.

Hope this helps


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

A happy, well socialised kitten should fit into the life of a happy, well socialised cat without too much disruption. I would always recommend slow introductions giving each cat the space to retreat if it feels threatened. Swapping scents by rubbing each one with blankets used by the other or rubbing them both with talc to eliminate either's scent are useful tricks. Feliway or a similar hormone scented plug-in can help calm the atmosphere.
As far as the sexes go I can only go by my own experience with females and have never had any problems with them. I have sold kittens to homes with older cats of the opposite sex and the same sex and no one has come back to me to say they have had any real issues either. I think the way a kitten has been brought up is the main factor, not which sex it is.


----------



## Emmeow (Mar 1, 2012)

It is definitely feasible. Just be careful with the introductions as others have said. It could be a lengthy process so be prepared to put lots of time and effort in & they may never be best friends.

What's your boy's personality like?

My experiences - 

Introduced 9 week female to 4/5 year female - they lived together for 6 months and tolerated each other, nothing more. The kitten constantly chased the cat, she wasn't impressed! Lots of hissing & a few scraps.

Introduced 15 week male to 1 year old female (the female kitten 1 year on) - just 3 days ago! They are still figuring each other out, occasional hissing, but they will sit near each other & have played a little.


----------



## sidcowans (Jan 29, 2013)

He's a fairly well balanced two year old but I guess that makes him a bit of a teenager in our years !

He enjoys a bit of fuss but he loves to play fight too and can be a bit rough in that sense ...... certainly wouldn't want him going head-to-head with a tiddler !!!


----------



## Emmeow (Mar 1, 2012)

Kittens can stand up for themselves, if it's just play it probably wouldn't be a problem. I think you would want a fairly confident kitten though and not a shy one. And I wouldn't leave them together unsupervised.

If he goes outside I suppose he will have met plenty of other cats so hopefully it wouldn't be too much of a shock for him. 

What's his name btw? And where are the pics?


----------



## Jiskefet (May 15, 2011)

In my experience, it is usually neutered toms that get on well together, the only pairs of cats I have ever had that would really cuddle up together and seek out each other's company are the boys.

Jiskefet and Catweazle were inseperable, Gaudi and Ricky, Connor and Romeo, and they all bonded when one was an adult and the other a kitten or adolescent...
The girls tend to be quite interested in kittens, mothering over them, but they lose interest as they grow up, and none of my girls have ever been as close to any other cat as the boys were/are.


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

Have a read of this site . . . Integrating Kittens with Cats


----------



## rainmonkey (Dec 31, 2011)

I'd definitely go with it. As the others have said just take it really slow and don't expect them to be best friends straight away. Who knows though, maybe in the future they'll be great buddies


----------



## spotty cats (Jul 24, 2012)

lymorelynn said:


> As far as the sexes go I can only go by my own experience with females and have never had any problems with them. I have sold kittens to homes with older cats of the opposite sex and the same sex and no one has come back to me to say they have had any real issues either. I think the way a kitten has been brought up is the main factor, not which sex it is.


Agree, the personality and raising of the kitten is more important.

My cats accept newcomers instantly, others cats take more time but generally speaking introducing a kitten is much easier than bringing in an adult cat.

I noticed you said 'young kitten' I hope it's one of a proper age and not 6-8 weeks.


----------



## sidcowans (Jan 29, 2013)

Thanks for all your advice and encouragement.

New kitty ( no name yet !) arrived yesterday and is settling in to his new room for a good few days before meeting our existing cat in any way.

He's 11 weeks old and seems to be settling in well ..... image below !


----------



## cats galore (Jul 17, 2012)

he's gorgeous:001_wub: i don't think you will have too much of a problem. i have 14 cats here - all rescued btw and all needed help at the time i took them in. the main issue i have is with one of my 'naughty torties'. she causes problems sometimes, mainly because she is a bit of a nutcase, running riot etc and the others do get worried by her. introducing kittens into our house has normally been really easy. i think my cats have grown up expecting more to arrive and all are grateful for a loving home


----------



## Kyria (Oct 29, 2011)

What a lovely picture and a beautiful boy.


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

What a cutie pie :001_wub: Hope the introductions and settling in go well but don't forget to ask if you have any worries at all :yesnod:


----------



## Emmeow (Mar 1, 2012)

He's a beaut  good luck with the introductions!


----------



## sidcowans (Jan 29, 2013)

Everything has gone smoothly.

We kept the two isolated from one another for 4 days and then introduced them for very brief supervised sessions. No hissing or aggression from two year old but plenty of play-boxing !

Now having sessions of an hour plus and both seem to be enjoying each other's company.

Thanks for all your advice and reassurance on here.


----------



## Emmeow (Mar 1, 2012)

Glad to hear it's going well


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

He's a cutie, the spitting image of one of my mum's cats, called Shane. Who, incidentally, came in with the milk one morning and despite notices, etc. was never claimed. Became one of 5 cats all with varying ages, backgrounds and all strays and unwanted and all got along fine 

Glad it's working out well


----------



## sidcowans (Jan 29, 2013)

The two of them are now pretty much best buddies ..... just the odd boisterous session mainly instigated by little Louis !!!


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

What a super photo :001_wub:


----------



## Kah (Jul 20, 2012)

Am sure there is a great caption here, just can't think of one at the moment! Lovely photo!


----------

